# Help mounting motherboard in Antec 1200



## Rswitz (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm really paranoid about causing a short, so i want to know how to prevent it. 
will the motherboard standoffs already be in place in the Antec 1200? if not, then how do i mount them? do i just screw them in? will they only go in so far? do i have to use the washers, and what are they for?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I think that there are a few standoffs already in place, though they may be in the wrong place, depending on the motherboard. Thing to make sure of is that you have the exact amount of standoffs (usually 9) and correctly placed, you need to put a screw in every mounting hole. A standoff in the wrong place can touch the traces on the back of the motherboard and cause a short. Not enough standoffs and you can have bending issues and damage the board. They only screw in so far, just put them in all the way. 

I use those red washers when mounting hard drives, to absorb vibration. 

Don't put your cables to those hard drives real tight, make sure there is an inch or two of wiggle room. To clean the filters on the front intake fans, you need to slide out the drive bays a bit, then the filters just lift up. To clean all three drive bays requires the removal of 24 thumbscrews, a real pain. I don't use all those thumbscrews, still mounts solidly in place, and a lot faster to take apart. 

Run your power cables behind the motherboard tray when you can, that's what all the space behind there is for. Much easier to stash unused cables, cuts down on the clutter in the case.


----------

